# Cereal bars?



## AnnW (Jan 28, 2011)

Which cereal bars do you recommend anyone? my dietician said get the Quaker oat bars but I can't find those anywhere, the others all seem to have so much sugar and fat in. !!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps you could make your own? I tend not to eat cereal bars, as you say they tend to be far less healthy than they claim plus they are expensive. I found this recipe which looks good and also claims to be low carb and good for cholesterol:

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf60927922.tip.html


----------



## kitten (Feb 20, 2011)

hello ann hun, 
just a quickie to say that i have seen these in asda.not sure if they will stock them in every store but i have seen them. however i didnt buy any so cant comment on the nutritional stats/taste of them. they were very expensive in my opinion as i recall (around 2 pound odd a box of 6)
i did get some asda smart price chocolate and nut bars though for before exercise 104 calories each and 15.9g carb (not sure about the fat/sugar but i could go and check the box later if you wanted) 68p for 6 

i am a complete food snob. but i think that all these processed cereal bars taste the same and the brand name doesnt make them superior so i wont pay for it tbh. its aldi or harrods only for me tbh.
love lucy xxx


----------



## AnnW (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for advice. I have stood in the jolly supermarkets looking at packet details so long that I'm sure the security guard must wonder !!!  I am trying to get ones that don't have too much sat fat and not too many carbs or sugar ! We don't have asda near by, tescos,sainsbury's and waitrose ( their sparkling flavoured water is lovely IMHO )
I will have another look in Tescos as they do have their own brand. 

Thanks again, it is so tricky finding a nice tasty snack that is not bad for me


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just found this recipe below but the only problem is the golden syrup, what would you replace the syrup with?

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/2779/cereal-bars.aspx


----------



## kitten (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry i am just replying now btw hun.
if you look at own label products then they can substantially lower. e.g. sainsburys smart price plain crisps have the same ww points as ww crisps but are about 1/8th the price. however it can swing the other way sadly and they can have much more in. i suppose it depends what you want the cereal bars for, i only have them before exercise. good luck on your hunt for something suitable honey  and dot worry about being a label reader! i have no shame it takes me hours, im always looking and putting back haha xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Ann,

The Quaker Oat Bars, if you can get them, are lovely. So lovely that I ate one every day for about 3 years, and am now sick of them!

Now I alternate between Special K mini breaks - which are super yummy, fairly low carb and low GI, but a bit expensive - and the Belvita breakfast biscuits. At the moment I think the Belvitas are on offer in most supermarkets - ?1 for 6 packs of 4. They are quite filling and, again, low GI, although not as low in carbs. Hope this helps - maybe have a look at the packaging for these ones and see what you think.

Best of luck - in my experience, cereal bars are a bit of a minefield!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the alpen ones, they are only around 70 calories and they do a nice fudge one, or the white chocolate oatybix ones


----------



## Alan S (Feb 22, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Thanks a lot for advice. I have stood in the jolly supermarkets looking at packet details so long that I'm sure the security guard must wonder !!!  I am trying to get ones that don't have too much sat fat and not too many carbs or sugar ! We don't have asda near by, tescos,sainsbury's and waitrose ( their sparkling flavoured water is lovely IMHO )
> I will have another look in Tescos as they do have their own brand.
> 
> Thanks again, it is so tricky finding a nice tasty snack that is not bad for me


Consider buying your *snacks* in the fruit and vegetable aisles or the deli instead of the cereal bar section.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at the ingredients of a typical cereal bar and you might not want to buy it, I'd go along with Alan S and say that eating a piece of fruit is a much more healthier option.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 22, 2011)

My snacks tend to be an apple or a pear, or some sliced mixed salad veg (peppers, radish, carrot, courgette, mushrooms).

If I'm having a carby snack I tend to go for Ryvita Sesame or Nairns with Philidelphia on top.


----------

